# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  комбинезон и обувь для годоваса

## olga_s

девочки, нам 1 августа 1 год был. ходит сейчас только за ручку, в основном - ползает. комбезов у нас ещё ни разу не случалось (в слингокуртке гуляли), поэтому я в ступоре... что покупать???
думаю, что осень и зиму Веня какие-то прогулки будет совершать под курткой, но ведь и ходить-бегать скоро начнет...

пока думаю над 3мя покупками
1. флисовый комбез-поддева - ай лав мам
2. демисезонный - ямама грязепруф -кто пользовал?
3. зимний - вот что? какой? где? почему? ничего не понимаю... мембрану нам рановато, наверно?

пунт 2 - ОБУВЬ!!!!

сейчас ножка 11,5. что нужно покупать на осень-зиму-весну? какие размеры?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Поздравляю с годовасием!
К зиме он у тебя пойдет и ему скорей всего будет хотеться ходить ножками. Я бы рас смотрела вариант зимних прогулок в теплом комбезе и коляске, т.к. удобно "посадил-выпустил погулять". Если куда- то идешь не на прогулку, то можно и под куртку, будет удобно.
По флислвым не знаю, у нас хоппедиц был у Зойки- вполне удобный.
Грязепруф мои знакомые девочки не хвалили, и.к. мокнет ткань снаружи. Неприятно. Внутри сухо, да, но не водоотталкивающий. В качестве демисезонок ничего лучше рейматека, вроде, не придумали. Ленне, кетч, коламбия - все нормальные.
Де пар де хвалят за теплоту, это не мембрана. Ну и вообще любая мембрана утепляется теплой поддевой и выдерживает любую температуру. А какую не выдерживает - в такую и не гуляет никто.
Обувь я покупаю 2 видов: внедорожники типа сорел, камики и а ля угги на овчине на сухой мороз. 
По размеру не подскажу, у моих деток ножки росли по-разному в этом возрасте. Но вот когда прям начинает ходить, то на 1 размер вырастала ножка сразу.

----------


## Веснушка

Олюш, у нас на первый год была рейматек - не советую, потом - пожалуйста, да и то, мне гошана приходилось тормошить - замерзает (не в смысле температуры, а в смысле телодвижений))) он зимой)))) (летом на улице не остановишь, зимой, - заберется на санки, и вези его...). на осень-весну рейма - да!!!! поэтому можно купить бу-шную даже зимнюю, она идет от +5 и ниже, носить весной, осенью без поддревы всякой для защиты от грязи. можно и зимой с поддевой попробовать. если будет мерзнуть, купить на январской распродаже что то не мембранное. 
насчет обуви - была скандия. могу дать погонять (только с возвратом, потому что это весчь!!!) не мокла даже под струей воды. но в мороз опять же мерз. в мороз по мне на первый год лучше наших русских валенок и шерстяного носка ничего нет)))) нам свекры покупали на рынке валенки самовалки очень мягкие (важно, потому что они пушистые и хорошо держат тепло, в отличие от тех же котофеевских дубовых). вот как то так))))

----------


## kiara

А я про любые Дидрики расскажу)
У нас с года - Дидриксон, мы ни мерзли ни разу воооооообще! Это мембрана- да. Вниз надевали флисовый костюм и шелко-шерсяное белье. В два-три года носили всю зиму на колготки и водолазку, без всякой поддевы. На эту зиму - тоже будет Дидриксон.
К слову, у Ника была Рейма в детстве, причем не та, что здесь продают, а привезенная "оттуда", качество ни сравнить, но сын подмерзал иногда.
Обувь на год у нас была Куома, но мне не очень нравилось, верх промокал от снега. Теперь берем только мембрану, Аляска Ориджинал. На эту зиму планирую Камики или Аляску  заказать. Ну и на сухой мороз - угги возьму.
Про р-ры на зиму 100% надо брать +1 размер к имеющемуся, так и теплее и не станет мал за зиму.
На осень весну, мембрана даже не раздумывая- в любую лужу, в начинающийся морозец - все без проблем. Такую обувь мы берем в размер или *если возможно* на 0,5 р-ра больше, иначе запинаться станет. Комбезы - сейчас Ленни носили, вполне нормально относил, а до этого опять же - Дидрики были)

----------


## Kati

Оль, очень в тему ты пост написала - тоже вот голову ломаю над одёжкой на холода.
Девочки, как по опыту - на зиму (1,5 года) лучше слитный комбез или же раздельно куртку и полукомбез? В пользу последнего думается ввиду возможности раздеться в машине, а также пописать оперативно. На куртках ведь кулиски есть и все такое - не продует. А слитный пойдет на более активный в плане горок и снеговаляний возраст 3+... У кого как было?

----------


## kiara

У меня как раз противоположный опыт) Мелкому, однозначно, лучше было именно в комбезах, как раз из-за отсутствия возможностей поддувания, попадания снега и любой другой влаги ввиду того, что мы обожали до 3-х лет ползать в снегу, сидеть и лежать в лужах, в кучах листьев и проч детячьего удовольствия).
Кстати, насчет пописать оперативно - комбез абсолютно удобно, молнии низкие, иногда прям по шагу продолжаются, намного проще, чем в куртке+комбез (у меня опыт Дидриков, за остальные - не знаю).
А вот сейчас (нам 4 почти) я возьму   куртка+штаны к слитному комбезу., как раз для машины, походов куда-то.
Самые легкие непродувайки были куртка+очень высокие штаны, удобно тем, что можно надевать куртку как ветровку одну и штаны без куртки у воды где-то, даже когда тепло, но не для купания.

----------


## olga_s

Оксана, а дидриксоны идут размер-в размер или с запасом? веня сейчас 74. 80 брать?

----------


## olga_s

http://www.childrenline.ru/item/300/

Оксан, вот такой, как я понимаю, и на осень, и на зиму? от +5 до -25...

----------


## Веснушка

возьми 80 однозначно, они с запасом, но он не утонет)))))

----------


## kiara

Да, Оль - они всегда с "плюсом", причем почти 10 см в плюс дают. Меньше 80 нет смысла брать, но даже если и здОрово будет велик, там удобные кулиски внутри, хорошо можно подогнать.
Но вот буквально на днях мы с Ритой нашей говорили, она собирается заказывать Дидрик Аленке, так вот сейчас новые модельки на годовасов маломерят!!! Я была в шоке) ибо всегда Дидрики были самые большемерки из всех! Так что при заказе внимательно нужно посмотреть - модель какого года, ну или у продавца сразу спросить.
И да - по ссылке примерно такой, как были у нас, но есть и теплее (140 гр утеплителя)

----------


## kiara

> возьми 80 однозначно, они с запасом, но он не утонет)))))


Насчет не утонет, не факт. Маринка брала Тиму-годовасу 80, он утонул, да еще каааак)))

----------


## kiara

На этом сайте http://nadevaem.ru/ есть таблица соответствия всех моделей Дидриков ( я у них буду заказывать осень сейчас)

----------


## Jazz

А мне наш опыт вот что нашептывает.
1. Флиска. Под обычные комбезы-костюмы и под мамину куртку она лишняя - слишком жарко. Если брать мембрану, то да, не помешает. В этом случае я бы его не купила, а сшила - флис в магазинах в ассортименте, а шить элементарно на раз-два, с любыми желаемыми опциями.
2. Демисезонный в год-полтора у нас был вот такой костюм, модель Спорт. Размер 80-86, штаны первый сезон подворачивали. Куплен в СП, о-очень бюджетно. Отличная вещь. Вполне себе грязепруф, хотя производителем и не заявлено. Любая грязь легко стирается влажной тряпочкой. Не промокал ни разу, несмотря на любовь к сидению попой на растаявшем снегу и измерению глубины всех луж. Высыхает (после стирки и пр.) очень быстро. И еще примечательно: штаны от этого костюма планируем надевать и в эту осень, то есть уже пятый сезон.
3. В зиму очень хорошо пошел обычный отечественный таслановый комбез-трансформер на овчине (Тим тоже любил полежать на снегу и посидеть подольше в санках). Под комбез одевала только колготки и толстовочку. Никаких рекомендуемых трех слоев не требовалось. Никода не мерз и не парился. Кстати, расстегивать "на попис" трансформер очень удобно.
4. Обувь. У Тима летом тоже был 19 размер. Всю осень, до самых морозов ходили в котофеевских низеньких ботиночках-кроссовочках на байке с высоким прорезиненным носком 21 размера. Мембрана на позднюю осень тоже хороша, но мы во вторую осень еще много гуляли под маминой курткой, да и зима тогда как-то резко наступила - не пригодились, одели их только весной (вот типа таких у нас были, отличные). А зимой - в сноубутсах Demar 23 размера. В них запас поначалу был хороший, но зато, как девочки написали выше, нога не мерзла и до конца зимы хватило как раз.

----------


## Веснушка

кстати да! сноубутсы демар - это вещь!)))

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, можно я немного про Дидрики уточню. В детских моделях , насколько я знаю, Дидриксон мембрану не использует.
У меня и дети Дидрик носят, а последний год и я сама подсела. 
Зимняя Изабелька у меня с утеплителем 120(или 140) точно не помню и посмотреть сейчас нет возможности. На прогулках не мерзла вообще. Там столько утяжечек-затяжечек, А если б это слитник был - точно не холодно. И Тельма моя тонюсенькая с нуля отлично с флиской носится
В СП был высной предзаказ зимы, девочки организаторы писали, что у многих детских моделек теперь на рукавах и штанишках можно ниточку выдернуть, и они немного удлиняются.
По моим наблюдениям Дидрик большемерит. Причем чем меньше размер, тем больше запас. Но "лохматые" флиски маломерят.
Сейчас залезла в СП, посмотрела в пристрое есть слитники Ди "Килиманджаро" размер 80, цена с орг 3200-3500 уже с орг% в зависимости от цвета.
Орг даже замеры написала, правда для размеров 90, 100, 110
копирую сюда , вдруг пригодится
Мерочки по Кили в помощь:
90\100\110
Длина по спине полная (от ворота до ножек) 83\94\103
шаговый шов 32\38\41
рукав снизу 29\31\34
ширина 36\39\41
и есть еще  слитник 
HIMALAYA COVERALL цвет 136 синий, размеры 80, 90 цена с орг 4000 руб.

Если очень надо, пишите могу помочь заказать. Это Москва, т.е. дополнительно почтовые расходы. Лично с оргом не знакома, но заказывала  у неё много раз, все приезжало почтой без проблем.

И здесь про грязепруф писали. У дочки был костюмчик"химзащиты" Рукка, ничего так, надевали поверх верхней одежды. Но она потела, даже если штанишки надевали, без курточки.
А вот в  дидриксоновском Бордмане(раздельном) сынуля ни разу не вспотел, хотя склонен. А столько счастья в глазах сына, сколько   я увидела, когда он в лужах талого снега не ходил, а сидел и лежал -я никогда прежде не видела))

----------


## kiara

Летняя мама - а "детские" это от какого размера? У меня первый Дидрик 80 см- точно мембрана. Или это лишь сейчас так, в новых?
Кстати - могу замерить и наш комбез. Или, если найдутся желающие, дать на примерку (продавать не буду)).
Я сейчас заказала "лохматый" костюм для Ку, взяла 100-неужели мал будет?
Может подскажите мне,нет ли какой информации там в СП, на какой они реально рост- именно лохматые флиски? 
А новые куртки утепленные - как с ними, не знаете?Я все взяла на 100, учитывая наш предыдущий опыт, когда 100 это почти 112 было)
*перезаказать на 110 что ли....

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама - а "детские" это от какого размера? У меня первый Дидрик 80 см- точно мембрана. Или это лишь сейчас так, в новых?
> ..


У дочи первый дидрик был на 100, не мембрана. Мне вообще мембранные не попадались. Мои зимой в Дидрике не мерзли, в реймовской мембране дочка не мерзла, сын мерз иногда.
Если мне память не изменяет, у Кузи был такой насыщенно зеленый Ди?Правильно?
Вот здесь еще можно почитать http://childrenline.ru/article/3/
И на их официальном сайте российском http://didriksons.com/article.asp?c=...d=0&systemId=0

По флискам лохматым, по отзывам на рост 94 размер 100 нормально был, 90 мал. Вообще предзаказ весны 2012 был в осенью 2011 я не очень помню, но что именно лохматые флиски маломерили у меня в памяти зафиксировалось. Уж очень они симпатичные, долго их хотела, в итоге не купила.
Сын весной был примерно 104-105 у него Бордман 110 с приличным запасиком. Курта От комплекта БОрдман р-р 100 была тють-в-тють, только б на весну и хватило.
 Вот в Сп в хвастиках про куртку Jarvis Kid's Jacket 502291 пишут, 2 разных отзыва. Я скопирую
1)брала для сынули подруги, ребзь 100 см ростом, худосочный, длинные ручки и ножки,рукава часто коротки,мама все время переживает по этому поводу
 на удачу взяли курточку 100, так как 110 уже не было,а брюки 110,мама как увидела куртку, расстроилась-рукава корткие будут,но после примерки все встало на свои места,все хорошо подошло,куртку больше нельзя,утонет и в длину и в ширишу, штаны в ширину в попе конечно большие,лямки утянуты по самые не балуйся,но длина у них нормальная,хватит на всю зиму и на след может еще
2)Всем Здравствуйте.
 Взяли мы штаны ME*LI**N серые 110 размер и куртку JA*RI*S размер 110 на нашу 4 летнею девочку ростом 110 см.Запас везде хороший на фотках видно , и в штанах по ширине в талии очень нам там свободно, ну главное что не мало!!
вот тема с хвастиками http://sptovarov.ru/khvastulki-super.../page__st__240, почитайте, вдруг найдете полезную для себя инфу.

Но вообще слитники большемерят больше, чем раздельные комплекты. И по личному опыту: в раздельных комплектах низ большемерит сильнее, чем верх.

----------


## летняя мама

http://sptovarov.ru/didrik-rik-rik-t...404#entry62404 еще хвастики, у другого орга

http://didrik.ru/index.php а это питерский магазин Дидрик, к нам почтой отправляют


Хотела еще про варежки Ди написать, у нас утепленные прорезиненные размер 2 немного великоват на 4 года, не критично,  а 4-ка девятилетнему ребенку впору. Покупала 2 пары, так как в размере сомневалась. Большие дочке отдала.

----------


## Веснушка

да, кстати, кто не хочет заказывать: я в прошлом году гошке покупала раздельный комбез в luhte в 21 веке. очень довольна, цена бола чуть меньше 4х, очень приличная. фирма icepeak - более дешевый вариант лухты. есть и маленькие размеры и большие. у меня тоже куртака айспиковская была, отличная по теплоте! там и флиски, и шлемики есть, хороший выбор.

----------


## летняя мама

Раньше себе Лухту покупала, мне нравится.

----------


## летняя мама

Мамы малышей еще часто канадские Gusti и Deux par Deux хвалят, говорят теплые.

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама


Офф топ.: я Вас часто с Кузей парке вижу, такая ситуация двоякая, подойти , сказать, "Здрасте, я летняя мама" стесняюсь. Получается, что я Вас знаю, а Вы меня нет. Как-то некомфортно. Подойти, что ль познакомиться? Мне просто несвойственно к людям на улице подбегать с фразой "а я Вас знаю"

П.С. у меня Андрей и Арина.

----------


## kiara

Аааааа!!!Ну слава Богу)))))
Оля-я вас знаю) только что хотела написАть примерно тоже самое - не Арина ли с Андреем Ваши детки))))
Теперь уже непременно пообщаемся в реале)))))))
Да, у Кузьки зеленый Ди был, да и все его Дидрики зеленые были))))он непременно хочет зеленый на зиму)
Спасибо за ссылки, подумала - нам 100 будет мал, написала по заказу, что хочу 110см.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, у кого-нибудь дети Камик или Сорел носили? Что лучше?
http://o53xo.gzyg2ltdn5wq.cameleo.ru...VzaGVkLWJlcnJ5
http://o53xo.gzyg2ltdn5wq.cameleo.ru...aC1jaGFyY29hbA
выбираю типа таких

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еще вспомнила, тут не упоминали. У H&M очень приличные комбезы по очень вменяемым ценам даже без распродаж. Они там по соотношению цена-качество в прошлом году были сразу после Реймы, что ли. Это не зимние комбезы, но на межсезонье вообще красота. Ростовка до 86-92 была по цене 1500р. выше - 2500р. в прошлом году, я очень довольна была, не промокают, грязь легко смывается.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, у кого-нибудь дети Камик или Сорел носили? Что лучше?
> http://o53xo.gzyg2ltdn5wq.cameleo.ru...VzaGVkLWJlcnJ5
> http://o53xo.gzyg2ltdn5wq.cameleo.ru...aC1jaGFyY29hbA
> выбираю типа таких


У нас и Камик, и Сорел были. На мой взгляд отличная обувь! На первые шаги дубовата, у некоторых моделей бывает такой шерстяной носок внутри, они теплейшие!! но вот малышам надевать их неудобно, удобнее уже когда ребенок сам ногу просовывать умеет. Зато вообще не промокают в снегу и греют на ура!

----------


## летняя мама

> У нас и Камик, и Сорел были. На мой взгляд отличная обувь!


Эх, жаль , что Вы раньше не ответили)). Долго медитировала над ними, и в итоге сапожки Тимберлэнд купила. Вообще больше к Сорелам склонялась, нежели к Камикам. Может, в след.году куплю.А какие из них полегче(по весу)?Сорел?

----------


## Веснушка

тимберлэнд тоже гуд! промокать не должны и внешний вид отличный!))

----------


## Домик в деревне

про комбезы тут встретилась информация. помнится, в прошлом году комбез h&m, который я все пиарю, был в числе первых. а вот тесты комбезов этого года:
http://pro-odejki.livejournal.com/265700.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Эх, жаль , что Вы раньше не ответили)). Долго медитировала над ними, и в итоге сапожки Тимберлэнд купила. Вообще больше к Сорелам склонялась, нежели к Камикам. Может, в след.году куплю.А какие из них полегче(по весу)?Сорел?


Сорел, наверное, чуть легче. Но незначительно. Ну и вообще теплотой и качеством их я была очень довольна.
Тимберленд никогда не пробовала, даже не смотрела в их сторону пока. Но очень многие говорят, что прекрасная обувь.

----------


## yakudza

Девочки, что заказили в итоге? Хвалитесь! Особенно интересно про годовасов.
Мы сегодня снег как увидели, давай все запасы трясти. Оказалось всё есть, но ничего не подходит. Так что буду заказывать. Кто ещё не заказал, давайте вместе закажем!
перечитала все ваши сообщения, ищу теперь, на каком из сайтов наши размеры остались. Но мне почему-то кажется, что нам 86 рост нужен. но я уточню, перемерю ее ещё раз.

На сайте http://www.childrenline.ru/catalog/36/ тотальная распродажа в связи с его реконструкцией. Цены от сайта дидриксон очень сильно отличаются.
Летняя мама,  вы на этом сайте заказываете? http://sptovarov.ru  Подскажите, как там найти заказ комбезов?

----------


## kiara

Кать, на СПтоваров заказ был еще весной) Сейчас в СП поймать зиму не реально, ибо она и в розницу-то остатки уже.
Реально заказывать самой с иностранных сайтов - H&M, например..Или Ландсенд, Рейма опять же.
В ЖЖ есть ты? Там закрытые группы закупок есть, можно успеть до декабря-января еще что-то прикупить, но по цене с сайта и +орг+доставка, если повезет, то без орга, только с доставкой. если хочешь, я тебя порекомендую в одну группу, там заказ с любого сайта Америки и Англии, закупки регулярно, доставка -  больше 1,5 месяцев не приходилось ждать.

----------


## yakudza

Понятно. Спасибо, Оксан! я, пожалуй, лучше в магазин)

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама,  вы на этом сайте заказываете? http://sptovarov.ru  Подскажите, как там найти заказ комбезов?


Ссори, только сегодня вернулась. Да, на этом сайте. Вас иностранные закупки интересуют? Если Америка, то вот у этой девочки http://sptovarov.ru/emu-originalnye-...?,каждый день выкупает.  А если СП, то какой фирмы? Фины? Канада? На многие действительно предзаказ чуть ли не за год был, но есть и со свободного склада. Если что-то конкретно нужно, напишите фирму и размер, гляну , что есть, в личку тогда Вам сылки кину.

----------


## Kati

> Девочки, что заказили в итоге? Хвалитесь! Особенно интересно про годовасов.


Спасибо всем за советы по поводу одежды! Реально просветилась по вашим наводкам - пригодится на будущее.
Нам нежданно перепал костюм полукомбез+куртка Шалуны от старших родственников и еще нашелся прошлогодний комбез-трансформер, подаренный бабушками (я-то про него забыла, т.к. в слингокуртке всю зиму проходили). Башмаки Демаровские купили в ДМ - ими довольна, на +-5 самое оно грязь месить. Еще наконец заполучили термоштанишки Joha шерстешелковые - ммм, себе такие же хочу! И пока в поисках бодика или кофты, опять же термо.
Девочки, а как вы утепляете ручки своим годовасам на холода? Есть варежки в магазинах непромокаемые с термофином внутри - но в них наверное неудобно всё хапать, а в вязаных, думаю, холодновато будет.

----------

